# Deal to upgrade 501 to 508?



## Infe (Jun 26, 2004)

Is there any good deal I can ask for to get my 501 upgraded to a 508? The hard drive on my 501 has started making dying noises as of late, plus it would be nice to have the extra hours. I have the warranty, so I'm not all that worried about the 501 dying, but if it does, they might not replace it with a 508. What's the cheapest way to get a 508 for a current customer? Not really interested in upgrading it myself. Or some other receiver with no fee. Thanks for reading this!


----------



## Pils (Sep 20, 2004)

Depends on how long you have been with E*. You may be able to upgrade to a 510, if you qualify. You won't own it but you can then sell of the 501 if you wanted to. Log into their website and look under promotions or upgrades, something like that. Or wait a little longer for a 522 promo.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Keep in mind that if they offer the 510, there will be a $5 monthly fee (not on the 501 or 508). I doubt they'll offer you a 508 no matter what. If you really want a 508, sell your 501 and buy the 508 for a little more on e-bay. I sold my 7100 and bought my 508 on e-bay w/o any problems.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Remember that the 501, 508, and 510 are all the same box - except for the HDD size.
Yahoo Groups "dishmod" can help you change out (upgrade) the HDD. It's non-trivial, but can be done.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

get a brand new never activated 522 off e bay. it has the dvr fee but no mirror fee, plus a extra output or recrd 2 things at once.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish will have a 522 available for lease next month for existing subscribers. You can sell your 501 for more than what it would cost to do the upgrade and the savings on the additional outlet fee would make up for the DVR fee if the phoneline remains plugged in and you would have two rooms with DVR functionality to boot. Since you would be leasing it I believe they would have to replace it free of cost if something were to go wrong with it.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

E doesnt include the warranty for free on lease  Add $5.99 a month

E leading the way in fees


----------



## busboy789 (Oct 25, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> E doesnt include the warranty for free on lease  Add $5.99 a month
> QUOTE]
> 
> This confuses me, could someone please explain. If I do not own the box and it breaks what happens if I simply call DISH up and tell them I do not want it anymore? Do they actually charge you to repair one of their boxes that is broken?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes, E* will try to rip you off for the box, shipping, whatever they can.

Stand firm, and if you're not under committment, simply say:
"You will NOT charge me a SINGLE PENNY for this or CANCEL my service. You will ALSO give me full programming credit for the downtime!" Repeat as needed.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Charging for the warranty on a leased box is total BS...even the cable company doesn't do that...now who is sounding like "feed the pig"???


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If you are leasing a receiver then that would mean that it belongs to Dish Network. If that is the case then I would think that they would be responsible for the replacement since it is theirs. Why should someone have to pay for a product that goes bad in which they do not even own? That is just like someone that rents a home in which he has to pay for everything that goes wrong with it.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

thats the E rule, at the current time. I recently asked a dealer who was attempting to sell me dish at a convention hall. I said to my wife watch this and went over.

As soon as I said it I KNEW it was a hole in his spiel, he attempoted to change the subject


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> thats the E rule, at the current time. I recently asked a dealer who was attempting to sell me dish at a convention hall. I said to my wife watch this and went over.
> 
> As soon as I said it I KNEW it was a hole in his spiel, he attempoted to change the subject


 That's the dealer's fault - apparently he didn't know about DHA-12 or DHA-24. Commit for 12/24 months and they give you DHPP.

People try to compare E* leases to car leases, but it's not the same. It's more like furniture rental - you break it you bought it - even if it's not your fault.


----------



## Kendick (Feb 1, 2005)

I am going to have have too many Receivers. I own a 510 and also lease an 811 and a 301. I recently purchased a Plasma HD TV and that is why I got the 811. My 510 can't receive HD and the 811 can't record anything. . I have tried to get DISH to upgrade me to a 921, ao I coudl record HD. THey will sell me one for $550, but then my 520 becomes reduntant and it cannot be used on another TV without paying the access fee. THe 921 also has the same access fee. THus . if I buy a 921, I have a 510 idle or paying a fee for something I don't want.
I am wondering if anyone has been able to negotiate an upgrade or trade in for a 921. Perhaps I should just sit and wait until a new promo comes out. Is there a market for a almost new 510?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 942 is going to be available for lease for $249 and you could sell the 510.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

If you decide to go with a 921, buy it at Costco - they're selling for $489 at my local store.


----------

